# Gamespree.net?



## freaksloan (Feb 19, 2012)

I am looking to buy some more flashcarts, and the best prices I can find for what I want is from GAMESPREE.net out of Ontario, Canada.

I can basically find no info about them. Does anybody have any experience with them?

Thank for any info you can provide.


----------



## emmanu888 (Feb 19, 2012)

freaksloan said:


> I am looking to buy some more flashcarts, and the best prices I can find for what I want is from GAMESPREE.net out of Ontario, Canada.
> 
> I can basically find no info about them. Does anybody have any experience with them?
> 
> Thank for any info you can provide.


there good i bought my supercard dstwo there and after one week i recieved it they ship fast


----------



## BrianPhan (Feb 21, 2012)

They were pretty good in my experience. Shipped fast; remember that there will be a 13% tax though


----------



## StevenFlato (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought a Supercard DSTWO which simply did not work from them.  Despite contacting Gamespree for 5 days, they did not return ONE email.  You should not order from these scam artists.  They only sell two products, and seem to be a tiny operation that won't contact someone back about a return.


----------



## StevenFlato (Aug 1, 2012)

StevenFlato said:


> I bought a Supercard DSTWO which simply did not work from them.  Despite contacting Gamespree for 5 days, they did not return ONE email.  You should not order from these scam artists.  They only sell two products, and seem to be a tiny operation that won't contact someone back about a return.



They have contacted me back with information.  Their email servers were down.  I have sent my card in for a return.


----------

